# Wacom Pen



## Tunney (Oct 20, 2012)

I had a Wacom Pen on my old pc but now that I have upgraded to an iMac, I am looking at getting a Intuos wireless pen (medium) Would like to hear from those that have one. Are you happy with them and I see that they are rechargeable. Can you get one that takes batteries? (AA) 

Tunney


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't tried the wireless one, but I can definitely vouch for the Intuos range in general.


----------

